

Is your epic application being dragged down by green shoes? - lmacvittie
http://devcentral.f5.com/weblogs/macvittie/archive/2008/08/20/3550.aspx

======
cperciva
_Need application security? Add a module/gem._

It would be nice if that were possible, but experience has indicated that
security cannot be bolted on after the fact.

If you're going to try to add security after the fact, you might as well build
your application and plan on adding "what people want"-ness after the fact...
it just doesn't work.

